# Woman eats husband's ashes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm ok then.

What kind of wine goes best with ashes?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...usbands-ashes-Is-strangest-addiction-all.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A fine red wine, I'm thinking, since red is traditionally paired with meat

I don't know what wine to recommend for a serious psychological addiction, though. Emily Post never addressed that issue.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they'd go better in a milk shake, than with wine.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

What the...?!?! I mean, geez, c'mon. She didn't want to just scape him away, so she's gonna process him and flush him down the toilet instead?!?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my cousin posted this on his facebook, along with his WTF?! comments. As one of his friends replied: What exactly happened one morning made you decide "I think today I'm going to see what my dead husband tastes like" Seriously?!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Clip from Rango


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Clip from Rango


See! Cartoons are dangerous! It gives people all sorts of ideas!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll bet it would be horrifying to find out your dead husband tastes like soot. Ew. At least snort him Keith Richards style...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

These people are seriously nuts. It's one thing to have a documentary about a illness or how a disease affects a person, but these people are like a side show. Why on EARTH would they ever agree to be on this show? Oh..it must pay good, and ...they are nuts!
I feel sorry for them...I found it disturbing watching the promo for this show, as the woman dips her finger in his ashes and sucks vigorously on her finger like a nursing baby goat...ummm....weird. I dunno. On first glance, it's weird & entertaining, but the whole show just strikes me as morally wrong to broadcast..., especially this one cuz it involves someone who has clearly gone over the edge due to a death. What's next: "See How Johnny Dies From Cancer"? I dunno.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> These people are seriously nuts. It's one thing to have a documentary about a illness or how a disease affects a person, but these people are like a side show. Why on EARTH would they ever agree to be on this show? Oh..it must pay good, and ...they are nuts!
> I feel sorry for them...I found it disturbing watching the promo for this show, as the woman dips her finger in his ashes and sucks vigorously on her finger like a nursing baby goat...ummm....weird. I dunno. On first glance, it's weird & entertaining, but the whole show just strikes me as morally wrong to broadcast..., especially this one cuz it involves someone who has clearly gone over the edge due to a death. What's next: "See How Johnny Dies From Cancer"? I dunno.


Yeah, I agree. Broadcasting shows like this goes way beyond the whole "You're not alone" idea behind many documentaries and certainly is not the "They are just normal people when it gets right down to it" idea behind many other. It is indeed a simple, nothing but, freak show showcasing "Hey look what these weirdos do!" it doesn't actually show them as human with an oddity or issue it shows them in the light of "oh god what the hell?!" which is not a positive way to present anything or anyone. The people need serious psychological help, not to be filmed and gawked at.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Its almost as bad as the guy I watched on Dr. Phil once who (smiling the whole time) admitted to molesting "only two" of his children and was offended that anyone would suggest he molested ALL of them. I know, if you don't like it turn the channel...but...but..


----------

